# سبب تملح الماء؟؟



## وليد بن خالد (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى القى جواب عن سؤالي وهو

تملح الماء عند تكريره داخل نافوره ماء او داخل المكيف الصحراوي ونحوه 



وشكراًً لكم مقدماً....


----------



## mfm (27 يوليو 2006)

في الحالتين و حسب علمي المتواضع بأن جزء الماء يتبخر مما يزيد تركيزالأملاح في الماء المتبقي بالإضافة الى زيادة الحرارة وألـph تساعد على التكلس أو ترسب الأملاح .

نرجو تصحيحي لأني لست متخصصا في الكيمياء


----------



## SALEH84 (27 يوليو 2006)

انا اعتقد ايضا ان ما ورد في رد mfm صحيح لان الاملاح لن تأتي الى الماء عن طريق الهواء


----------



## وليد بن خالد (27 يوليو 2006)

لا اعتقد ان المسألة زيادة تركيز الاملاح........
لانه في المكيفات الصحراوية الماء موصل بالمكيف فمتى نزل مستوى الماء (بسبب التبخر) دخل ماء جديد فالتركيز شبه متعادل ,,,,,,,,,,,,,

وهذه وجهة نظر ...
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Housam (28 يوليو 2006)

ما ذكره الأخ mfm صحيح إلى حد ما :
تبخر الماء يؤدي إلى زيادة تركيز الأملاح مما يؤدي ( بعد أن تصل إلى تركيز معين - وهو تركيز الإشباع ) بالترسب . 
أما الحرارة: فحرارة الماء لا تزداد عند تبخر جزء منه بل تنقص . 
وارتفاع الحرارة لا يسبب ترسب الأملاح بل نقصان الحرارة هو الذي يساعد على الترسب . ( رأن انحلالية معظم الأملاح تزداد بازدياد الحرارة وتتناقص بنقصانها .
أما ال ph : بشكل عام يمكن أن يسبب تغير ال ph ترسيب الأملاح ولكن في عملية التبخر ليس هناك تغير في قيمة ال ph . لذلك لا علاقة لهذا الأمر هنا


----------



## علي بافقير (28 يوليو 2006)

ان هذه الطريقه عندما يكون فيها الما ء يتعرض للحراره نفس طريقة التركيز وهي زيادة الملح في الماء وهذا يسبب التأكل لذللك ينصح بالماء الخالي من الملح


----------



## mfm (29 يوليو 2006)

ألاخ وليد بن خالد:
بالنسبة للمكيف الصحرواي فإن عمله يقوم على أن الماء يسحب الحرارة من الهواء الذي يمر من خلاله وبالتالي يبرد الهواء ويتبخر جزء من الماء وبذلك تظهر الترسبات الملحية على الفلاتر( القش) الموجود حول المكيف الصحراوي ويتم تعويض ذلك بإضافة المياه الى حوض التغذية أسفل المكيف.

الأخ حسام :
الجزء الأول بخصوص أنخفاض درجة الحرارة مع التبخير
كلامك صحيح وهذا يحصل في أبراج التبريد حيث أن الهواء يسحب جزء من حرارة الماء مما يؤدي الى تبخره وبالتالي إنخفاض درجة حرارة الماء المتبقي.

الجزء الثاني بخصوص الـ PH و الحرارة:
التبخر يؤدي الى رفع الـ PH ، ولكن ما كنت أعنيه بأن الحرارة والـ PH من العوامل التي تساعد على الترسب في حال إرتفاعها حسب معادلة LSI والتي تعتمد أيضا" على ملوحة المياه وتركيز كربونات الكالسيوم بشكل خاص .

واشكر الجميع على تفاعله في هذا الموضوع المهم.

*1* 
​


----------



## Ashraf A M Kawari (29 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله
أعتقد أن كمية المياة المتبخرة تترك ورئها أملاح حتى ولو تم تعويضها بمياة جديدة فأن الملح المتبقي من المياة المتبخرة سيرفع ملوحة مياة التعويض.
وأود أن أن أضيف أن ترسب الأملاح في مثل هذه الأجهزه يرجع سببة لزيادة الملوحة ولفقدان ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الماء أثناء تدويره ومن ثمة تقل ذوبانية بعض الأملاح مثل البيكربونات فتترسب على شكل كربونات كالسيوم مما يسبب مشاكل في مثل هدة الأجهزة.
والله أعلم


----------



## eyadamk (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ...
لدي التعليق التالي .....
مبدأ عمل مكيف الماء يكاد يكون مثل عمل ابراج التبريد ..... يقوم الهواء بنزع طبقة الهواء الرقيقة و التي تعمل كعازل حراري للوصول الى ال wet bulp temp.... الاملاح المتكلسة ... او التكلس الذي يحصل هو في الحقيقة hardness او "العسرة" (الاملاح المذابة تبقى ذائبة حتى الوصول الى درجة الاشباع و هي في العادة بعيدة عن مثل هذه الانظمة) ... سببها التبخر المستمر للماء المنهمر بفعل "ترذيذ" نقاط الماء .... الذي يؤدي الى حمل نقاط الماء مع الهواء و بالتالي نقصان كمية الماء و زيادة تركيز هذه الاملاح.


----------



## وليد بن خالد (31 يوليو 2006)

شكراً لكل من شارك في الموضوع 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ,,,,,,,,,,, فالمعلومة وصلت بكل وضوح 

وشكراً مرة أخرى....


----------

